# Camper Trailers: Spend ya money how?



## Cocko (31/3/14)

I am currently shopping for a camper trailer, the type that fold out/in and supply a great camping environment.

People post on here about Windows phones and how their elbow clicks when they reach for something so I thought I would ask:


Who has one? Who has any tips as to what to look for?

I like this one, although I want to cut out a few features and reduce the price a little but anyone have any tips?

I have found 2 levels - one is a fold out tent attached to a trailer. Second has cool shit like a Kitchen and water tank. The other 2 levels are Aussie made and the china imports - any one have experience with the 2?


I love you all but am not looking for non-knowledgable comments please, I would like if you KNOW and could help me out here? 

First beer is on me.


----------



## HBHB (31/3/14)

Buy once, buy well. The papers and websites are full of those units that didn't meet that criteria. Having spent the best part of 11 years wandering around the back blocks of Cape York, i got to appreciate that not all campers are created equal and a lot simply aren't up to the task.

We (read, Karen) decided on an australian off road camper trailers odyssey ZX 8 years ago, but since then everyone else in the family has gotten some serious mileage out of it and we did too until we bought the business.

They hold their value well, have all the comforts of home and will go pretty much anywhere the vehicle can go. Nothing better than to wander up from a freezing cold stream, prop up the fly rod and climb under a hot shower in the middle of nowhere. It's a reasonable trade up from a double swag.

Edit: Tips

Think the kitchen through. Open fires aren't always allowed or practical and makes for domestic bliss if it's organised
Independent suspension - or at the very least, a well thought out one. Makes towing on heavily currugated roads a lot better, safer and less prone to failures.
Bed access, rear opening with solid floor for wet weather and not having to throw a leg over at night when answering a call of nature
Where will the kegs fit?
Tow hitch- life's a bit when you have to detach some hitch systems on uneven ground and then get the sucker back on
Lighting. Have an accessory reversing light that allows you to see clearly at night when reversing the trailer
Good LED lighting inside the camper
Dust proof and water proof. Most aren't. Those that are make life easier.

Martin


----------



## Florian (31/3/14)

We went camping with friends last year who had one (we weren't sleeping in it though, had our oztent), they actually bought it second hand and it came with complete outdoor furniture and everything you could ever need, but all those things you would normally have to buy extra if you don't already have them. Can't tell you what model or brand it is, but it's a huge step up from the one's you have linked. They're about to embark on a 8 month tour completely around the coast line of Australia, so time will tell how it's holding up. After a few month of practicing they have the setup time down to 1 hour.

They did the sums and decided against a new one, as they're apparently like a new car, looses a big chunk of it's value in the first 1-2 years.

That's all I have to say, and will repeat Martin's sentiment, buy once and buy well, and if that means that you have to buy 2nd hand to get more for your money then go for it.


----------



## Rurik (31/3/14)

Not a camper trailer comment specificly (as I don't use one but rather have my tarago kitted out for what I do) but I highly rate 12v Led lights. They just work and work well and on top of that use bugger all power for the light they put out.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (31/3/14)

Hard floor.


----------



## simplefisherman (31/3/14)

Tip 1 ; if they say it only takes 5 minutes to put up, dont believe them.
Tip 2; practice putting it up a couple of times before you go
Tip 3; camp trailers are frickin awesome. You won't regret getting one.
The one in the link looks pretty nice, depends on what you want to do with it as to specs and Aus made vs Chinese made.
I wll say though, we have an aussie made one which was built in the early 90s and still going strong, the in laws have a china made one
which while having a lot more room and features is just not as sturdy, as in I couldn't see the tent part lasting 20 plus years...
I think a lot of the tops ( tent part ) are made in China anyway and just put on a locally made trailer


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

Another 2 levels to think about first Cocko is
How offroad are you going to go with it?

This will cut numbers down massivlely if you plan on doing the cape, or accross the simpson, etc.

I would personally get a 'proper' offroad one as I have either done these trips or similiar, or plan on doing them. I have a Roof Top Tent, with the added Annex though, and its the goods.

Do u have gas BBQ's and whatnot already. If you are a seasoned camper and have gear already, do u need the fancy pull out BBQ's and kitchens.

Biggest thing to keep in mind is *weight*. My missus wanted to chuck our whole house in when she first started camping with me, then after a few trips watching others get bogged and us helping them out, she realised I wasnt just being a prick, weight is the biggest killer, it'll get you bogged and fuk your gear. So if u dont need it, dont get it, it'll save you future trouble.

Go to 4x4 shows, or camper showrooms and have a look and see what u want and think. Then check the local classifieds, campers are like caravans, 90% of Australians have them, 80% use them once a year at Xmas, 10% actually get their monies worth and use them a fair bit. You'll pick up a bargain there somewhere.


----------



## mr_wibble (1/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Biggest thing to keep in mind is *weight*. My missus wanted to chuck our whole house in when she first started camping with me, then after a few trips watching others get bogged and us helping them out, she realised I wasnt just being a prick, weight is the biggest killer, it'll get you bogged and fuk your gear. So if u dont need it, dont get it, it'll save you future trouble.


Go bicycle touring for a couple of weeks. Riding slowly up a few long hills gives you time to cogitate on what part of that weight is necessary or not


----------



## sp0rk (1/4/14)

I used to work as a welder's assistant for Kimberly Kampers, I highly recommend them
http://www.kimberleykampers.com/off-road-camper-trailers
Great quality campers, all made on site in Ballina, NSW
Admittedly quite expensive, but you get what you pay for
They've got quite a few new models since I was there, too (about 10 years ago...)


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/4/14)

We brought one about 4 years ago.

I did a fair bit of shopping around/research at the time my advice is

*The Trailer*

There are cheap ones out there that the trailers are also imported Chinese ones. At the time I was looking there was a heap of crappy ones that were essentiallly flatpack trailers bolted together in Aust. Some I looked at had a few small spot welds in the corners.... 

Have a good look at the quality and strength of the trailer - that’s the part that will take a beating.

I brought mine from a couple of guys that had a Steel fabrication business - they would build a trailer or two when the fabrication work was slow. I just checked them out and they dont do the trailers anymore as they are flat out fabricating

*The Camper*

The camper parts are usually all Chinese made and put on top of locally made trailer

The canvas quality is a big consideration. Most that I have seen have 14oz "ripstop" canvas - which is what ours does. It is very thick and strong. I would not recommend anything thinner.
Good quality canvas also keeps the chill out in winter compared to a nylon tent


*The Kitchen*
We already had most of our camping gear so I just got the basic trailer without the kitchen. In hindsight a pull out kitchen would be one less thing to set up but thats not such a big deal. So if you already have gear skip the kitchen.

*Setting it Up*
Get a demo on how to set up and put down the tent/annexe. Think about if you could do it on your own - I would struggle on my own with ours. I am a bit old fashion and like it up for Mrs Grumpy and as the kids have all grown up I think most of our holidays will be sans helpers soon. 

I am on the verge of getting rid of ours. I love it but it is a bit of effort to set up on our own. But I haven’t quite made the decision yet - (otherwise we would be negotiating).

It is unlikely you would camp on your own - so you will most likely have a helping hand somewhere. But if you want to go solo you want one that is easiest to set up.


*Hydraulic Lifts?*
I didn’t get the hydraulic lifter to lift the tent part. On one hand it would be easier to load stuff in that way instead of crawling in the back end....but on the other hand the trailer sides are relatively high so it would be awkward to lift anything up and in i it had any weight to it. i just have all my gear in the plastic tubs and sldie them in and out.

*Get a good jockey wheel.*

Mine came with a fairly basic solid rubber jockey wheel. I want to replace it with a bigger inflatable tyre type because the solid rubber one digs in to soft/snady ground when you are trying to drag it around to get it in position

I might not have given you too many answers but I hope I have given you a few helpful ideas about what to consider

Happy Camping 

Grumpy


----------



## spryzie (1/4/14)

Get a Ute and get a camper that goes on the tray.

When you get to camp site, unhook and you can leave it at site while you go places.

Bonus - you own a Ute and can help mates move furniture.

Unless you like towing.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/4/14)

Oh and.....

Where are you going and what are you towing it with?

We dont own a 4wd so the off road versions were of no use to us.

I will either go to a caravan park or into a national park camping site that the good old commodore can get to. SO I didnt need fancy suspensions and off road features

A longer draw bar makes back the trailer easier too...

If I think of anything else will let you know.

edited spellink mistooks


----------



## Cocko (1/4/14)

Thanks heaps guys, great info!

GP, We will be heading bush, Murray and alike but not full blown 4WD country, probably up the centre sometime next year.. - I have a Prado to hitch it to, so towing won't be an issue at all.

I have found the second hand market is showing way better value, the hunt begins!

Cheers again.


----------



## Dave70 (1/4/14)

Cocko said:


> Windows phones


Poxy shit..


----------



## Dave70 (1/4/14)

Cocko said:


> I have a Prado


We use to. Sold it and bought a Subaru. Don't do that. Really.


----------



## Cocko (1/4/14)

Nah, the Prado will out live me I reckon.

Second car is a old Subaru, looking to upgrade that soon - What model are you warning against? Have been checking out the XV....


----------



## sp0rk (1/4/14)

The auto stop/start in XV's is a massive pain in the arse
it turns off when you're towing, but around town it sucks


----------



## Edgebrew (1/4/14)

What is your budget? We had a tight budget so we went for a GIC. It has an Aussie trailer and a Chinese tent. It has no bells or whistles but I plan to add these. 

I cant comment on the camper yet. We only picked it up yesterday.


----------



## Edgebrew (1/4/14)

On a side note... I'll have to check if I can use the gas bottle holders for cornie kegs.


----------



## Florian (1/4/14)

Edgebrew said:


> On a side note... I'll have to check if I can use the gas bottle holders for cornie kegs.


With the right amount of insulation around the keg you can. Two birds with one stone and all...


----------



## Cocko (1/4/14)

GIC look like a good balance of features V price + the Aussie made trailer is appealing. Their canvas is nice and heavy too...

Edgebrew, can I ask if they stung you the $500 Vic delivery fee? Seems the only down fall. I like the idea of buying new but am tossing up the idea of getting a more featured one, for the same price, second hand... Hmm....


----------



## earle (1/4/14)

Heaps of good info on http://myswag.com. 

Definitely try to get to a camping show, makes it easy to compare features and quality.

We have a customline and love it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/14)

You could allways buy a Troopy if there are only 2 of you...

False botton for a bed....some draws for a stove/sink/kitchen. You can fit a lot in one if your smart.

You wont need a trailer....and if a Troopy cant get you there....a Prado certainly wont


----------



## Dave70 (1/4/14)

Cocko said:


> Nah, the Prado will out live me I reckon.
> 
> Second car is a old Subaru, looking to upgrade that soon - What model are you warning against? Have been checking out the XV....


Don't get me wrong, its a great little car- the _are_ great cars - 2010 Forester - As they're built on the Impreza platform, goes like shit off a shovel, handles like a go kart and so far, reliable as a sundial. 
But a pram and some luggage in the back, plus a pair of kids in their seats and its all over. They're shoe boxes inside. Also, I don't believe a little engine running on boost would make for a spectacular tow vehicle. At least not the petrol version. Pity the clutch on hill starts.. 
From a touring point of view, the thimble sized tank that needs to be fed with PULP would be another consideration. You just cant bet the Prados 150 liter range and all round comfort and build quality.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/14)

Dave70 said:


> You just cant bet the Diesel Troopies 150 liter range (1200-1500km ) and all round comfort and build quality.


Sorted


----------



## Cocko (1/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You could allways buy a Troopy if there are only 2 of you...
> 
> False botton for a bed....some draws for a stove/sink/kitchen. You can fit a lot in one if your smart.
> 
> You wont need a trailer....and if a Troopy cant get you there....a Prado certainly wont


That would be great but a little beyond the budget/outlay atm...



Dave70 said:


> Don't get me wrong, its a great little car- the _are_ great cars - 2010 Forester - As they're built on the Impreza platform, goes like shit off a shovel, handles like a go kart and so far, reliable as a sundial.
> But a pram and some luggage in the back, plus a pair of kids in their seats and its all over. They're shoe boxes inside. Also, I don't believe a little engine running on boost would make for a spectacular tow vehicle. At least not the petrol version. Pity the clutch on hill starts..
> From a touring point of view, the thimble sized tank that needs to be fed with PULP would be another consideration. You just cant bet the Prados 150 liter range and all round comfort and build quality.


Yeah, I love our prado... although she only gets the 180L fill if we score a .40c off coupon from shopping... Handy on big trips though.

Cheers!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/14)

Sell the Prado ....


----------



## Dave70 (1/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You could allways buy a Troopy if there are only 2 of you...
> 
> False botton for a bed....some draws for a stove/sink/kitchen. You can fit a lot in one if your smart.
> 
> You wont need a trailer....and if a Troopy cant get you there....a Prado certainly wont


If you _do_ go the utilitarian route, take one for an extend test drive first. Toyota don't mind giving a nod to 1960's comfort and handling and charging a premium for it.
They're awesome trucks. Truck being the operative word. My old GXL ute was little more than a waterproof box bolted to a chassis and rode like rodeo bull.
Still, it was seemingly impossible to overload it..


----------



## Dave70 (1/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sell the Prado ....


Keep the ******* Prado and stay in hotels / motels.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/14)

Dave70 said:


> Keep the ******* Prado and stay in hotels / motels.


Thats classed as camping to some.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/14)

Dave70 said:


> If you _do_ go the utilitarian route, take one for an extend test drive first. Toyota don't mind giving a nod to 1960's comfort and handling and charging a premium for it.
> They're awesome trucks. Truck being the operative word. My old GXL ute was little more than a waterproof box bolted to a chassis and rode like rodeo bull.
> Still, it was seemingly impossible to overload it..


They sure aint no Rolls....but get em off the tar and there awsome...cant killem....second only to a 110 Landrover...both are mountain goats...

But if your towing a trailer....you wouldnt wasnt money on a Troopy.

Bit fond of the ole Troopy...drove them for 18yrs...if a Troopy couldnt make it...nothing would. Used to love the boses turn up in there 4 door cruisers......follow me I would say....and keep up...


----------



## Cocko (1/4/14)

Missed this awaiting a questions answer...

Value it seems...

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301139279130?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Camo6 (1/4/14)

Cocko said:


> That would be great but a little beyond the budget/outlay atm...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I love our prado... although she only gets the 180L fill if we score a .40c off coupon from shopping... Handy on big trips though.
> ...


I'm selling my 80series soon. I'll even put the new clutch in first. Never breaks down, never fails to start, never gets serviced. You can't go wrong. I'll even throw in pics of my camper van for when your cold and muddy and everything you touch is damp or wet. I know, I know, I'm serving myself up a big one now.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/14)

Have you looked at a box trailer that can be used as a camper.

Know a few folk that spent $$ on a camper...only to find out it was not able to be used for taking dead keg fridges to the tip

Do you want a trailer that becomes a tent..or a trailer that is a trailer to carry your tent & gear in.

Went on a recent camping trip, social fishing thingo, and one of the old blokes turned up with what looked like a box trailer with a cage...

Well...off the side he had extensions that ran along the off sides made from 1"x1" that held a 10m Sq tarp from the side of the trailer with posts. Took him about 10mins with 2 blokes to set up, and the tarp formed a side. 3 poles and some pegs to hold it.

The trailer had lift up sides to accces the pull out kitchen and ready usable things normally used for camping but the cage allowed you to throw tents and swags in the guts

Was one of the best full camp trailers I have ever seen.

Not fancy...but as a camp trailer....it was awsome...and he could take it apart and have a 6x4 box trailer


----------



## Cocko (1/4/14)

I know what your saying DBS, and love building something as much as the next diesel mechanic but as with building a brew rig - I just wanna buy a BM and not a coles eski that will end up on the junk heap after I have spent more than the BM would have originally cost on upgrading this and changing that..

I wonder what your camper mates 'actually' spent to get it to a point where they were happy with it? I have been pricing a build up and with out a current workshop or good tools, welder etc, I can only see it as a money pit.. hence my brew rig analogy h34r:

I know if I go down the 'build it myself' route I will end up with something else to add or change this or that blah blah...

So, yes, I want to hook up a trailer and go camping, old dead fridges can be moved by my mates who decided a trailer was more important.

Cheers though, appreciate it :super:


----------



## Cocko (1/4/14)

Camo6 said:


> I'm selling my 80series soon. I'll even put the new clutch in first. Never breaks down, never fails to start, never gets serviced. You can't go wrong. I'll even throw in pics of my camper van for when your cold and muddy and everything you touch is damp or wet. I know, I know, I'm serving myself up a big one now.


They dont even build bowls big enough Cu.... Chow down.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/14)

Cocko...he didnt spend that much.

And the way it was built..it wasnt that expensive.

You need to think outside the camper trailer

The killer was that huge tarp. But it could sleep 10 plus kitchen. And you could stand up under it without ducking your head.


----------



## pk.sax (1/4/14)

I was trying to suggest this to him over PM and he said the same to me!

I've had had similar thoughts of simply sewing up a proper canvas cover for my 10x5 tandem and pack a double bed mattress. Saw those pull out awnings that are meant to be installed on the rear edge of the car that would be perfect on the rear top end of the cage trailer. Mine cost me 2750, is gal and fairly solid welded, I suspect the canvas would be the most expensive thing. The heaviest duty bunnings tarp self destructed in the trip from CBR to ADL so would have to go for something seriously strong and impermeable.


----------



## Edgebrew (2/4/14)

Cocko said:


> GIC look like a good balance of features V price + the Aussie made trailer is appealing. Their canvas is nice and heavy too...
> 
> Edgebrew, can I ask if they stung you the $500 Vic delivery fee? Seems the only down fall. I like the idea of buying new but am tossing up the idea of getting a more featured one, for the same price, second hand... Hmm....


Cocko. I thought it was a good balance of features vs. price too. Go and have a look at one in their showroom. 

I bought a commando with the options pack. They waved the delivery fee as it was a new model. I believe they would do the same for you too. Just ask.

My plan is to put in a 12V system myself (battery, solar, fridge, lights). I have bought most of the bits to do this. I found "low energy developments" to be the cheapest by far for deep cycle batteries and solar panels.

I feel confident in my decision. Years ago I spent 2 years designing campers. Our design is still being manufactured by one of Australia's biggest camper manufacturers. I just can't afford the $40K - $50K for one.

Just to clarify though. I have no affiliation with any of the brands I have mentioned.


----------



## spog (2/4/14)

My brother inlaw bought a Cameron camper trailer in Adelaide has an aluminium top to protect it,can't remember what he paid as it was a few years ago now, it's a nice Aussie made rig he is very happy with it as he did his home work.being the fussy meticulous bastard his is. Cheers...spog...


----------



## komodo (4/4/14)

I wrote a huge reply to this and lost it.

IMO the three I would look at are :
Adventure Campers - lowest and biggest bed on the market. Huge kitchen and boat loads of storage. Made in SA
Patriot - light weight (700kg dry). Uses a Hannibal (IMO best on market) roof top tent instead of a conventional camper trailer style. Large kitchen VERY fast setup. Can fit 37" tyres
Southern Cross - Just tough no messing around. Plenty of options Aussie made trailer and tent.

Import trailers - They should be banned IMO. I've seen heaps of them damaged and broken down and abandoned in my travels. I know of two people who've ripped the drawbars off them whilst towing.
Import tents. You get what you pay for. I never used to believe it but now I own a Hannibal safari roof top tent (HJT18) I know the difference and its HUGE. I now also own a southern cross extended center pole tent too for those times the roof top isn't practical. A few of my mates have also gone from chinese centre pole tents to either the southern cross or the freedom (made in NZ) centre pole tents. Difference is HUGE. I have people with cheap (inc the ARB) roof top tents asking about my Hannibal all the time. The difference between a good tent and a cheap one is peace of mind sleeping through a storm no wondering if the tent is going to lead or tear.

Hard floor campers. Don't even consider them they're shit. You walk on the floor and the flex and bounce. You want soft floor preferably removable or non existent.
Don't get too big of a tent - you cant set up a 20ft tent the same places you can set up a 9ft tent. You really only need a place for a bed a little bit of dry storage and a place to stand and get changed. Aside from that you're out side. Get a good awning &/or tarp for a mess are incase of wet weather or heat. Kids when they get to about 10 are better off in their own centre pole tent than in a huge tent with mum and dad. Privacy for both parties.

Get a trailer with good suspension. Towing a trailer with leaf springs and no shocks sucks. IMO independent (with leaf or coil - air if you can afford it. Don't look at the alko torsion rubber shit) is the way to go. a good off road hitch even if you're not towing offroad. Far more secure both towing and preventing opportunistic theft.

Kitchens. Bench space is king. You can set up a stove on a separate stand in seconds. Like wise a sink. Make sure you can get to the fridge without having to close the stove or any thing stupid like that. Camping is a compromise - make sure you make the right compromises. Make sure the kitchen can be accesses easily and quickly. IMO side access kitchens are best - especially if your someone likely to want to do road side stops for a cuppa / lunch whilst touring. Stainless is nice - but it get hot in the sun and very glarey. Also most are made from thin sheet in china. Consider drifta kitchens - ply and aussie made.

Solar 160watts of portable solar will save a lot of hassles. LED lighting kicks ass over gas lantern (though I always carry gas lantern and extension pole)

In all honesty if you're spending less that $25-30k on a camper brand new then you're buying crap. (unless you're buying complete bare bones)
A decent 7x4 trailer is $1500+ offroad rated independent suspension is $2k+ Decent tent is $5k. Decent kitchen is $1500ish. That's $10k already. Start chucking in things like battery systems, charging systems, fridges, water tanks, gas plumbing, showers, spare tyres, storage boxes, draws etc etc. $25k starts to sound reasonable.
Most people I know who've built their own say its cost them $15k plus a tonne of time and a heap of head scratching and redesigns/rebuilds. Most also tell me they would never build it again knowing what they know now when they consider what you get off the shelf for $25-30k

You can finance a $30k camper over 7 years for under $100 pw at todays rates. This said $5k per year goes a long way towards a 4-5 start holiday each year. I'd choose the camper but its food for thought. Having said this the camper will at least have some asset value to sell at a later date should you wish.

I'll own a patriot by the end of this year. I've looked at campers on an off for 5 years but never been in the right position to buy. I'll be buying a patriot sans tent and putting my Hannibal roof top on it. I'm attracted to the smaller foot print, cleaver design, no frills all out toughness, price and weight. I'll be giving it curry towing it around the high country.
Good luck with what ever you go for. IMO though buy once buy right. Check out the camping shows.


----------



## BadSeed (4/4/14)

We recently made the transition from tents to a camper. We have an Aussie built trailer with 4wd size wheels and suspension. Loads of clearance. Cheap-arsed Chinese tent stuck on top. The only issue with the Chinese tent is crappy zips, I spray them with silicon which keeps them from sticking (a hard pull will break them). The canvas and floor are great quality and the stitching and general quality is better than you would think. We are very happy with it.

It's been a great for us (family of 4 plus dog). The only picture I have is without the full Annex, but you get the idea. We go away about 6 times a year.

It doesn't take long to set up, for an over night stop the bedroom only literally is 5 minutes. I have just added a 200w solar system with 12v sockets for lighting and camping fridges. Even with the full annex I can put it up on my own in less than an hour.
This is the only picture I have and it doesn't really do it justice, it just looks messy.
Note the beer keg on the table.






I am busy getting ready for a 2 week trip to Exmouth next week.


----------



## BadSeed (26/4/14)

We just had two weeks away in our camper. We stayed at four different places but most of the time we were in Exmouth. The last 24 hours it pissed down non-stop (Kalbarri) after a quick 5.5 hour drive home I now have the tent half erected in the garage and the annex walls, roof etc are strewn around the patio. In case you don't know, never leave damp canvas folded or packed - mildew is guaranteed. 
Still it was good to know that our tent is fully waterproof, there was a lot of rain. Another good result for the cheapo Chinese tent.

As Komodo mentioned; Drifta kitchens. I met a bloke with one and I am sold. Get away from those crappy plastic boxes. These kitchens are a work of art.
Does this not make you want to go now:


----------



## spog (26/4/14)

BadSeed said:


> We just had two weeks away in our camper. We stayed at four different places but most of the time we were in Exmouth. The last 24 hours it pissed down non-stop (Kalbarri) after a quick 5.5 hour drive home I now have the tent half erected in the garage and the annex walls, roof etc are strewn around the patio. In case you don't know, never leave damp canvas folded or packed - mildew is guaranteed.
> Still it was good to know that our tent is fully waterproof, there was a lot of rain. Another good result for the cheapo Chinese tent.
> 
> As Komodo mentioned; Drifta kitchens. I met a bloke with one and I am sold. Get away from those crappy plastic boxes. These kitchens are a work of art.
> Does this not make you want to go now:


"Does this not make you want to go now:"
Absolutely! Beautiful looking country,never been up that way but wow!
One day maybe,one day.
Cheers....spog....


----------



## spog (26/4/14)

Komodo said:


> I wrote a huge reply to this and lost it.
> 
> IMO the three I would look at are :
> Adventure Campers - lowest and biggest bed on the market. Huge kitchen and boat loads of storage. Made in SA
> ...


Hell of a setup,you really do love your camping,$5k for good tent on a camp trailer...holy shit!,I go on a blokes trip up the Murray or Darling rivers each year and we swag it,with tarps for the kitchen etc and if it rains,well it rains and we get wet.You certainly do it in stylish comfort.
Cheers.....spog....


----------



## pk.sax (26/4/14)

My tent, no leaks.


----------

